# Black, blue, silver -- Sam's puppies



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Grandma just might be needing a hair cut🤣! They are all so very cute! 😍 Adorable!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Great picture. Makes me nostalgic for Galen's puppy days.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Puppiiiiiiies !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Nice grouping! Lovely


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I love a doggy family photo! How wonderful to see so many generations together.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Liz said:


> I love a doggy family photo! How wonderful to see so many generations together.


I love the way Michelle keeps her breeding poodles for all of their lives. Kindle is getting old now (15, I think) but for earlier litters she used to like to get into the whelping box and help her daughter take care of the babies. Here's a photo from the first Mavis x Sam litter in 2018. More photos of earlier litters at New Destiny Poodles (web site is not up to date).


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

peppersb said:


> I love the way Michelle keeps her breeding poodles for all of their lives. Kindle is getting old now (15, I think) but for earlier litters she used to like to get into the whelping box and help her daughter take care of the babies. Here's a photo from the first Mavis x Sam litter in 2018. More photos of earlier litters at New Destiny Poodles (web site is not up to date).
> View attachment 499467


That could be a portrait of a human family, based on their expressions! Lovely.


----------



## PowersPup (Aug 28, 2020)

What a lovely family! I love the contrast between the blues and the silvers - and the mature blues!


----------

